#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  lekker rustig

## Gast1401081

reklaxed, zo

denk dat er menig gebruiker nog wel ff over doet om mee te migreren

----------


## kokkie

Moet je je handtekening niet veranderen in:

Wil de laatste op het oude forum het licht uit doen?

----------


## Gast1401081

zoiets, pascal???

----------


## LJ Bert

Zet dan ook effe de dimmers af....

----------


## Gast1401081

nee, dat is licht, en daar doe ik principieel niet aan. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Bert

> nee, dat is licht, en daar doe ik principieel niet aan.



Verdorie tref jij het effe ik moet van mijn baas meestal beide doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## joe

wat doet dat vrienden/negeer lijstje????

----------


## RonnieB

zo!!!

hier werkt het ook weer  :Wink:  :P

----------


## ostracized

das leuk, eerst was ik runner-up oid nu ineens senior member :P, klinkt toch een stuk leuker  :Big Grin: ....

maarre voor hoe lang zou de rust,(kan nooit goed zijn) duren... :EEK!:

----------


## Strat

Nou ook maar even proberen dan :Smile:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> Nou ook maar even proberen dan



quote testen :Big Grin:

----------


## beyma

*TEST 1 2 3 ,* ja hoor ik ben succesvol mee verhuist!!  :Cool:  

het ziet er zeker strak uit, het zal wel even wennen worden (ik hou niet zo van dingen veranderen die eigenlijk gewoon goed zijn)

----------


## lifesound

> Verdorie tref jij het effe ik moet van mijn baas meestal beide doen



met nen baas als den uwe vind ik dat niet raar  :Cool:

----------


## LJ Bert

> met nen baas als den uwe vind ik dat niet raar



maar ondertussen is hij wel weer op vakantie naar tenerife.... en wij maar werken  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Strat

Balletjes achter de Nick-Names, groene en blauwe. Ben ik dus weer groen.

Teveel smilies werkt dus niet ? ? ?



Rommel de rommel de rommel.

http://www.google.nl/

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Wie 't niet probeert die weet niet hoe 't werkt:
dus hier de eerste keer op het nieuwe forum.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Bert

Goed lezen (van je email) blijkt weer een kunst, maar ik ben er weer. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Tester de test :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Balletjes achter de Nick-Names, groene en blauwe. Ben ik dus weer groen.



groen betekent dat je ingelogd bent, blauw=afwezig :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Strat

Ach zo, da's duidelijk dan. Dank U.

----------


## oversound

Kijk aan het werkt

----------


## bones2001

Volgens mij moet het zo wel lukken.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jochem Pastoor

En ook ik ben meeverhuist.

Ben niet de meest actieve poster, maar als er ook een rank voor visits zou zijn...  :Wink:

----------


## djlaakie

Ik  ben ook alweer een paar dagen mee verhuisd. En volgens mij werkt het allemaal :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:   :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Net terug van wintersport. Ik schrok wel. Andere site (deze is we veel mooier :Smile:   :Wink:  ). En ik was mijn wachtwoord kwijt. Kon niet inloggen. Ingelogd op msn, opeens viel het kwartje.

Oja, ff testen of ik ook een foto kan plaatsen



Ja gelukt.

Greetzzz en cheerss

----------

